
Is it okay if I quit(as a Co-Founder)? - spartabubble
Hello,
I have gotten myself into a complicated situation and would love to hear the public opinion.<p>So here is the problem:<p>I started a company with two partners but since I did not bring enough value to the company I was not included in the stock distribution in the opening of the company.<p>I was promised that I would get 10% (in options) of the company when the options plan opened.<p>Now we are a year in with over $1m in investments and 10+ employees and I have still not received my 10%.<p>I am underpaid and the reason they are refusing to raise my salary is because I &quot;have&quot; 10% of the company.<p>I keep bugging them to give me the options but that does not seem to be happening.<p>After a lot of thinking I think the right thing to do is to quit. If I do quit I will kill the moral of the company as well as get my investors mad at me and ruin future potential partnerships.<p>I am unhappy in the company and although I am a team leader I am disappointed in the CEO&#x27;s poor management of the company.<p>What do you guys think I should do?
Any answer will be appreciated!
======
andymoe
I'm sorry you're in that situation. Do you have that promise in writing? If so
you are in a much stronger position and if it comes to that an attorney may
help.

Regardless, I'd bring the stock and the concerns about the CEO to the
board/investors if you think it will help but don't waiver in your
convictions.

It sounds like they don't have their stuff together, are deliberately trying
to screw you or both. In that case you don't owe them anything and you'd be
doing yourself a favor by getting out now.

Their behavior is a big red flag. I've made the mistake of ignoring those in
the past because I've wanted it so badly and had things drag out and cost me a
whole lot of time and money.

~~~
gus_massa
Remember to talk with _your_ lawyer, not any lawyer and definitively not with
the _company_ lawyer.

~~~
spartabubble
Should I talk to the lawyer before I quit of after?

~~~
andymoe
Talk to them right now before you do anything. Take all the paperwork you can
get your hands on.

------
gamechangr
Is the only concern the 10%? If so, I would stay.

If not, I would go.

------
icedchai
if you really started the company, you should be getting actual stock, not
options.

